# Anyone notice a rendering problem?



## JoTomOz (Nov 28, 2018)

My eos r sometimes displays the photo with colours and detail that have bled together into uniform patches, making it look like some kind of photoshop filter that destroys detail has been used. It’s rare, but still disappointing. The first couple times (in a string of 5-8 photos) it happened I took it back to the store and they exchanged it, but it has now happened again so now am trying to figure out if this is just a problem with this camera? Happy with the camera otherwise.

Will try and attach an example later.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 28, 2018)

Interesting... hmm, I haven’t seen this with mine, yet.. Be great if you got to upload the example


----------



## BillB (Nov 28, 2018)

JoTomOz said:


> My eos r sometimes displays the photo with colours and detail that have bled together into uniform patches, making it look like some kind of photoshop filter that destroys detail has been used. It’s rare, but still disappointing. The first couple times (in a string of 5-8 photos) it happened I took it back to the store and they exchanged it, but it has now happened again so now am trying to figure out if this is just a problem with this camera? Happy with the camera otherwise.
> 
> Will try and attach an example later.


Is this happening on the rear display or is this something that is showing up on the photo files?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd suspect your SD card, try a different one. Are you using a UHS II card? (It should not matter, but could be related to the type / brand of card)


----------



## JoTomOz (Nov 28, 2018)

Happening on the rear display and the actual jpgs, although haven’t checked the raw files. First two times it happened on an older Sandisk class 10 card, and then on a brand new uhs-I card (Sandisk extreme).


----------



## hmatthes (Nov 28, 2018)

Rear display uses the JPEG image so any JPEG options you choose reflect on the LCD (probably the EVF as well).
The RAW is, well, basically unprocessed from the sensor. Try capturing RAW/JPEG and see if it is only on JPEGs.


----------



## JoTomOz (Nov 28, 2018)

This is a mild example, sometimes more severe than this


----------



## JoTomOz (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## JoTomOz (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## BJonesy22 (Nov 29, 2018)

yikes


----------



## SereneSpeed (Nov 29, 2018)

NO!

That looks like an inverted tone curve!


----------



## JoTomOz (Nov 29, 2018)

SereneSpeed said:


> NO!
> 
> That looks like an inverted tone curve!



Please explain (for someone not so technically knowledgeable)


----------



## SereneSpeed (Nov 29, 2018)

JoTomOz said:


> Please explain (for someone not so technically knowledgeable)



Sorry. Here's some technical junk. Read the following paragraph and if it makes no sense - don't worry, just keep reading.

One of the common adjustment tools for RAW files is a 'curves' adjustment. It's like a line running through a graph that represents the range of bright and dark pixels in your image. You can change the shape of the line (up is brighter, down is darker) and you can make curves to smoothly adjust certain pixels, of certain brightnesses, separately from others. For example, you can lower the brightness of the shadows, while raising the highlights. Anyway, if you bend the line too far, you pull the ends from the corners of the graph (where they start and are most natural for your image) and you start to loose details in portions of the image. When the curve has sharp bends, thing look bad.

Your first two example images look like they have had too much adjustment made to the highlights in the image. basically if white is the brightest (say 100%) and black the darkest (say 0%), it looks like your first two images got overly 'processed' in the brightest 25% of the range... Almost like your camera tried to brighten the pixel from 75% upward and then darken the pixels from 95% upward. If you brighten the 'prety bright' pixels more than the 'very bright' pixels - to the point where the brightest pixels look darker than the pixels that should be darker than them (pixels from 95%-100% are darker than pixels from 75%-95%) you get images that look a bit like yours.

Your third example looks messed up all over the histogram though (so I'm ignoring it) ;-)

Okay... I'll try to be clearer now 

It's almost like your camera is over processing the RAW images when it converts to JPEG.

I haven't shot a single JPEG image in 10 years (other than on my very old cell phone). So take this with a grain of salt. But I do know the camera can be told how to process raw files. perhaps it's being told to process them in a way that is very extreme and somehow jives with your exposure settings. - That's kind of a guess... but it's an educated guess given that you've had this on two cameras.

If you have RAW files for these JPEGs, you NEED to look at the RAW files. If the RAW files are okay, you are somehow changing the internal RAW processing parameters. Theres a name for those, but I forget...

If your RAW files look like that, you live to close to a magnet factory, or area 51, or a black hole, or...


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 29, 2018)

JoTomOz said:


> This is a mild example, sometimes more severe than this


Looks like HDR mode picture.
Have you enabled HDR mode and shooting with that mode?
Have you changed picture style settings?


----------



## JoTomOz (Nov 29, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> Looks like HDR mode picture.
> Have you enabled HDR mode and shooting with that mode?
> Have you changed picture style settings?


Default picture style settings, HDR not enabled...


----------



## Viggo (Nov 29, 2018)

Wow! Yeah that is not right at all, try to reset the camera and or change picture style mode etc to see if it’s limited to some settings. But i can’t see what would be the setting that causes this. Sorry I couldn’t be of more help.


----------



## JoTomOz (Nov 29, 2018)

Ah geez, checked the raw files, also doing the same thing as the JPEGs ... this is an example of exactly the kind of thing I didn’t think happen with Canons.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2018)

Are you using a Canon lens or 3rd party lens. This can cause issues. The latest lens firmware is also needed.

1. With SIGMA’s interchangeable lenses, the Digital Lens Optimizer located within the in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function cannot be used. Therefore, please set the Digital Lens Optimizer to [OFF] before shooting.

When the Digital Lens Optimizer is switched [OFF], but “Peripheral illumination correction”, “Chromatic aberration correction” and “Distortion correction”, located within the in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function is switched [ON], the appropriate corrections can be achieved in accordance with the optical characteristics of each lens.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 29, 2018)

Holy COW this is weird and looks terrible. I am curious to find out the problem. I personally haven't had this occur to me.


----------



## JoTomOz (Nov 30, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Are you using a Canon lens or 3rd party lens. This can cause issues. The latest lens firmware is also needed.
> 
> 1. With SIGMA’s interchangeable lenses, the Digital Lens Optimizer located within the in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function cannot be used. Therefore, please set the Digital Lens Optimizer to [OFF] before shooting.
> 
> When the Digital Lens Optimizer is switched [OFF], but “Peripheral illumination correction”, “Chromatic aberration correction” and “Distortion correction”, located within the in-camera Lens Aberration Correction function is switched [ON], the appropriate corrections can be achieved in accordance with the optical characteristics of each lens.


Canon lenses both times. With the first copy of the camera was with the ef 40mm 2.8 (would have to check the files but cant remember what the other lens was- but was definitely canon). Second copy of the camera (and above photos) with the new rf 35mm 1.8 (which you can’t tell from the photos but is actually a great lens and fun to use).

Even with the canon lenses I thought perhaps it was the lens corrections but I thought those corrections are only made to the JPEGs? The raw files are also showing the problem.

In terms of lens firmware- for not exactly newly released ef lenses surely such a new camera has the latest?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2018)

Since you are using various Canon lenses, the DLO setting will not be a factor. I was just mentioning that because it does happen.

I can't think of another reason, I have used several different lenses with my R and no problems.


----------



## JoTomOz (Jan 11, 2019)

I finally discovered the issue- auto lighting optimiser! In DPP when you view raw files it shows you them with this turned on (which is the default camera setting) and I hadn’t realised it. The naked raw files are fine. I guess something to keep on mind if you only shoot jpegs.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 11, 2019)

JoTomOz said:


> I finally discovered the issue- *auto lighting optimiser*! In DPP when you view raw files it shows you them with this turned on (which is the default camera setting) and I hadn’t realised it. The naked raw files are fine. I guess something to keep on mind if you only shoot jpegs.


Wow - that's weird. So, it only happens in DPP?


----------



## JoTomOz (Jan 11, 2019)

Jethro said:


> Wow - that's weird. So, it only happens in DPP?


JPEGs out of camera are affected no matter what, but I thought the raw files were messed up too because I only quickly looked at them in DPP- which lets you toggle on and off auto lighting optimiser- and with it turned off they look fine. In photoshop the raw files look fine by default.


----------

